# Zapi BLE-5



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi

I currently have ACe5 750A for 120V. It is a monster! I use it with some AC motor from this guy http://www.evalbum.com/4125. My motor is 4cm longer and 28kW nominal. According to factory tests it can go to 50kW, but they only had 500A controller . However i still have to open ACe5 to full power since i got scared. My fuse was 500A and at 500A per phase the battery draw was 600A!!! It is winter now and ACe5 doesnt get above 42°C. 
Regen is supprisingly soft. I get cca 30A with throttle release and cca 80A with brake switch on. If on hill regen can get up to 100A but in reality it feels like normal engine with throttle released (manual transmission). You can play with it in settings to make it soft or jumpy.

However, motor is a pain to setup. You have to have slip and torque data to set it up. I could get masters from the books i read on the subject... CAN cable is a waste of money, i can get by with PC cable or console. You have to have PC cable to upload firmware though.
But i am quite pleased with Zapi support. They will even get me a new software with tachometer signal output (3 pulse/rev) so tacho will work as before conversion.

I will now put 2x500A fuses in and check acceleration. For now i checked 9s to 60mph(100km/h). Drive is pretty much normal for a sports car. However i cant seem to burn tires in 1st gear. It seems ACe5 has some software thing to limit torque from start for 0,5s and then release full acceleration. This means my clutch will last longer though. 
I got one problem though. After 3000rpm torque falls of and MX3 transmission is quite short. So after 120km/h car feels sluggish. I have to find xedos6 transmission. People say it is longer. I expect 140km/h with this motor.

http://www.evalbum.com/4534


----------

